# Netflix - What to watch



## SmokeyJoe

So i finally have fibre and cancelled damn dstv. With my monthly data usage and dstv cancelled im savin a fortune

Anyhoo. On Netflix theres so much movies i dont know what to watch. Any recommendations?
I like sci fi, psycolical thrillers, comedies like american pie. But also love classics as Good will hunting, star wars, dead poets society, platoon, silence of lambs, etc

Note: i dispise romantic comedies as women are the devil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I can't tell you because my wife keeps hogging the remote

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I can't tell you because my wife keeps hogging the remote


I had to get a second media box and second tv... and even that one somehow gets hogged lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

SmokeyJoe said:


> So i finally have fibre and cancelled damn dstv. With my monthly data usage and dstv cancelled im savin a fortune
> 
> Anyhoo. On Netflix theres so much movies i dont know what to watch. Any recommendations?
> I like sci fi, psycolical thrillers, comedies like american pie. But also love classics as Good will hunting, star wars, dead poets society, platoon, silence of lambs, etc
> 
> Note: i dispise romantic comedies as women are the devil


few shows that I watched on netflix :- 

Narcos, all seasons are worth watching
Black mirror
Stranger things 
Westworld

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> few shows that I watched on netflix :-
> 
> Narcos, all seasons are worth watching
> Black mirror
> Stranger things
> Westworld


A lot of people said i must watch black mirror. But i see its about technology and since im in IT, the last thing i want to watch is anything that has to do with computers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrick

SmokeyJoe said:


> A lot of people said i must watch black mirror. But i see its about technology and since im in IT, the last thing i want to watch is anything that has to do with computers



Well, the first Black Mirror concerns a Prime Minister having intimate relations with a pig. You IT people are weird!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

SmokeyJoe said:


> A lot of people said i must watch black mirror. But i see its about technology and since im in IT, the last thing i want to watch is anything that has to do with computers



I work IT, trust me the show has nothing to do with IT. 
I will strongly suggest that u watch at least one episode and then decide. Episodes are standalone so u dont have to watch the entire series.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches

ozark

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

You
https://g.co/kgs/skE1Jp

Best series on Netflix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

The Blacklist is one of the most interesting, best written series I've watched. I'm on season three and it's still as exciting as the first. 

If you're an F1 fan watch "Formula 1: Drive to Survive" - it's a Netflix original series, bloody brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

La Casa de Papel
might also be known as Money Heist.

Also Condor if its available, was a TV series so it might not be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Note: i dispise romantic comedies as women are the devil


Men are the devil too. How's that for logic?  I've been through worse, believe me. Not everyone is bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Elmien

Altered Carbon: I watched the first series. It was quite good.
The Haunting of Hill House: Excellent show.
Van Helsing: Just finished watching it. Quite enjoyable if you enjoy vampire hunting.
How To Get Away With Murder: One of my all time favourite series.
Z Nation: If you like zombie shows.

These should keep you busy for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok so black mirror 1st on list. Just have to see spiderpig get his groove on

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so black mirror 1st on list. Just have to see spiderpig get his groove on


Thanks for the like @Elmien 
Want to join me? I promise not to wear my tv pants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elmien

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks for the like @Elmien
> Want to join me? I promise not to wear my tv pants



I saw that episode, still having nightmares so I'll have to pass.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Elmien said:


> I saw that episode, still having nightmares so I'll have to pass.


What episode? The one where i have my tv pants on?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Elmien

SmokeyJoe said:


> What episode? The one where i have my tv pants on?



The one with the pig. Still trying to work up enough courage for the one with your tv pants...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Elmien said:


> The one with the pig. Still trying to work up enough courage for the one with your tv pants...


Its really something to behold. Discovery Channels wants to do a documentary on those pants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

TV Pants: The Final Frontier

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

My Netflix sessions consist of me spending an hour whatching trailers to decide what to whatch then passing out within 10 minutes after finding something to watch.

So far Love, Death & Robots is mindblowingly good. Don't let the animation put you off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Adephi said:


> My Netflix sessions consist of me spending an hour whatching trailers to decide what to whatch then passing out within 10 minutes after finding something to watch.
> 
> So far Love, Death & Robots is mindblowingly good. Don't let the animation put you off.



Have to agree about Love, Death & Robots. Weird as hell but fun to watch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Sci fi: Promethus, Battlestar Galactica, Edge of Tomorrow, Guardians of the Galaxy (comedy as well)

The rest I watch are horrors, to date I've watched over 100 movies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

i keep going back to Prisonbreak

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> i keep going back to Prisonbreak


Maybe you need a pair of jail pants, not TV pants

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The Wife is watching Star Trek (the original series... again) and Sabrina, the latter is Dark AF, think the creator of Archie Comics is turning in his grave

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

If i get a chance with the remote this weekend, i'll let you know if i spot something good

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Not Netflix but watched GOT The battle of winterfell. I could hardly breathe and I am exhausted for the rest of the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Is it just me or is the wife in Breaking Bad a massive cow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

I quite enjoyed the umbrella academy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is it just me or is the wife in Breaking Bad a massive cow


Roflmao!!! The dude that gets high is a douche.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is it just me or is the wife in Breaking Bad a massive cow



Dude that chick has issues!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Dude that chick has issues!



On second thought that chick is the issue!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

May not entirely be your kinda series... It's not even in english... It's a turkish series based on the history of the Ottoman Empire. It's called Dirilis Ertugrul and I've never been more engrossed in a series. I liked Vikings and Game of Thrones as well. The Blacklist had its moments. I dunno if Banshee is on Netflix but that was really good too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Amir said:


> May not entirely be your kinda series... It's not even in english... It's a turkish series based on the history of the Ottoman Empire. It's called Dirilis Ertugrul and I've never been more engrossed in a series. I liked Vikings and Game of Thrones as well. The Blacklist had its moments. I dunno if Banshee is on Netflix but that was really good too.



I saw Banshee on Showmax. Best action series there is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Has anyone watched “I care alot”? 

I watched it last night and really enjoyed it, especially all of the on-screen vaping haha 



Check out the trailer at 1:47 looks like a Uwell Nunchaku kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hakhan

OA start slow but has a strong finish...Still scratching my head.
100
altered carbon
Ozark. not really sci-fi
Money heist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Watched an episode of Sweet Home. Great horror series and dubbed in English if you dislike subtitles. Korea and France have by far the best horror movies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Not sure if on Netflix but ...
The Serpent - true crime
The Stand - S King
Snowpiercer - sci fi
Tribes of Europa - sci fi - German/Eng


----------



## ARYANTO

Amir said:


> May not entirely be your kinda series... It's not even in english... It's a turkish series based on the history of the Ottoman Empire. It's called Dirilis Ertugrul and I've never been more engrossed in a series. I liked Vikings and Game of Thrones as well. The Blacklist had its moments. I dunno if Banshee is on Netflix but that was really good too.


Dirilis Ertugrul - Friend advised me to watch it - great series - hard to get a propper download .
Banshee - binged all 3 seasons - loved it


----------



## ARYANTO

Hakhan said:


> OA start slow but has a strong finish...Still scratching my head.
> 100
> altered carbon
> Ozark. not really sci-fi
> Money heist


Money heist aka ''La casa de papel'' Spanish , brilliant series !


----------



## Chickenstrip

Aasif cape vape said:


> Has anyone watched “I care alot”?
> 
> I watched it last night and really enjoyed it, especially all of the on-screen vaping haha
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the trailer at 1:47 looks like a Uwell Nunchaku kit.





I thought the plot was absolutely excellent. However the storyline left much to be desired. Some of the scenes were just ridiculously unrealistic. Apart from that it was a pretty good movie. I would say worth the watch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

On a "crime" binge currently:

Unabomber in his own words
Ted Bundy Tapes
Nightstalker
Don't **** with Cats
Out of thin Air
Longshot
The Staircase

all were very good, currently watching The Disappearance of Madeleine McCann.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I watched the Pele documentary on Nexflix this weekend - it's amazing the impact one football player can have regarding revolutionizing a country. A must-watch even for non-football fans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> On a "crime" binge currently:
> 
> Unabomber in his own words
> Ted Bundy Tapes
> Nightstalker
> Don't **** with Cats
> Out of thin Air
> Longshot
> The Staircase
> 
> all were very good, currently watching The Disappearance of Madeleine McCann.


Go check out The Serpent - based on true story - very upsetting but brilliant .

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

If you are a TWD fan , *avoid* _Walking Dead , world beyond_ , it's even worse than Fear the Walking dead ,cringe-worthy is all I can say.
Snowpiercer is picking up steam in season 2 . 
Just started DEBRIS [sci-fi] waiting for ep 2 , interesting concept .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> If you are a TWD fan , *avoid* _Walking Dead , world beyond_ , it's even worse than Fear the Walking dead ,cringe-worthy is all I can say.
> Snowpiercer is picking up steam in season 2 .
> Just started DEBRIS [sci-fi] waiting for ep 2 , interesting concept .



If you are a true fan you will endure TWD WB because ultimately it leads to the Rick Grimes movies. The first of which was suppose to show end 2020.

FTWD isn't that bad. It went through ups and downs but Morgan put some life in it. And John Dory is a legend.

These last 2 episodes of the extended Season 10 of TWD has been a snooze fest. Hope the rest will be more exiting. But Angela Kang did say that they had to improvise the action scenes due to Covid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> If you are a true fan you will endure TWD WB because ultimately it leads to the Rick Grimes movies. The first of which was suppose to show end 2020.
> 
> FTWD isn't that bad. It went through ups and downs but Morgan put some life in it. And John Dory is a legend.
> 
> These last 2 episodes of the extended Season 10 of TWD has been a snooze fest. Hope the rest will be more exiting. But Angela Kang did say that they had to improvise the action scenes due to Covid.


Daryl with his flashbacks became a bit boring...WB I can't endure - Good enough to know he's [Rick] somewhere in the Tristate .


----------



## zadiac

TWD became so boring for me that I stopped watching after season 3. Never went back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I watched My Octupus Teacher last night. Quite interesting. It's been nominated for an Oscar too. I posted the article here. Wouldn't that be something if a Cape Town guy wins an Oscar!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Hooked said:


> I watched My Octupus Teacher last night. Quite interesting. It's been nominated for an Oscar too. I posted the article here. Wouldn't that be something if a Cape Town guy wins an Oscar!!



Probably the best thing I've watched in 2020 (bar Drive to Survive).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I don't generally enjoy cooking shows but man, Ultimate Braai Master was such an epic series! 

season 4 and 5 is on Netflix, it's well thought out and presented very well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Snowpiercer and Queen of the South are my two favorites at the moment


----------



## Orch1d

Shows I'm currently watching and enjoyed:

Breaking Bad 
American Vandal 
Mind Hunters 
The Sinner 
You 
Stranger Things
Suits 
The Witcher 
Better Call Saul 
Cobra Kai 
Super Store 
Big Bang Theory 
Umbrella Academy 
Day Break

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stroodlepuff said:


> Snowpiercer and Queen of the South are my two favorites at the moment


Love Snowpiercer


----------



## ARYANTO

Zack.Snyders.Justice.League.2021 - all 4 hours of it - split it in half and you're good to go

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Zack.Snyders.Justice.League.2021 - all 4 hours of it - split it in half and you're good to go
> View attachment 225409



Is it on Netflix or only on Video Play?


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Is it on Netflix or only on Video Play?


HBO Max ,Sky or Binge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

I don't know where you can watch it, but "The Stand" was a massive disappointment for me. I read the books many years ago and have read them again since the first reading. Then there was an absolutely horrid mini series in the early 90's which was a pity as the actors were good but the way they put the story together was shameful.

I was hoping for big things from the new run. No such luck, again good actors telling a story that is rushed, compacted and has very little meaning to anyone who is not familiar with S King's work. As entertainment, I thought it was OK. As an interpretation of the book .... lacking dismally.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> I don't know where you can watch it, but "The Stand" was a massive disappointment for me. I read the books many years ago and have read them again since the first reading. Then there was an absolutely horrid mini series in the early 90's which was a pity as the actors were good but the way they put the story together was shameful.
> 
> I was hoping for big things from the new run. No such luck, again good actors telling a story that is rushed, compacted and has very little meaning to anyone who is not familiar with S King's work. As entertainment, I thought it was OK. As an interpretation of the book .... lacking dismally.


Yip - not halfway as interesting as the book - Stephen does not always transfer well to tv or film - The Dark Tower -8.5 books over nearly 30 years , transferred to a crappy 95 mins [and maybe a follow up mini series] , Under the Dome - big hype mini series ,fell flat very fast ,Hearts in Atlantis - not even A Hopkins could save that mess .Dr Sleep, was such a xxxxx screwup as a movie . Misery , Carrie, Shawshank ,Green mile , The Shining and Stand by me are the only decent adaptations imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im hooked on Supernatural at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Give The Ranch a watch for some humor.
Inside the World's Toughest Prisons is also good. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

ARYANTO said:


> Love Snowpiercer



When does it get interesting. So far it bores the crap out of me. Don't think I want to continue watching.
I'm at S01E05

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Don't hold your breath

Good morning Zadiac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

I see there is a great new movie called

CONSTIPATION

but you will have to wait, it hasn't come out yet.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> I see there is a great new movie called
> 
> CONSTIPATION
> 
> but you will have to wait, it hasn't come out yet.



I believe they used a bunch of pain in the a*** actors for it...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Updated list: 

Queen of the South
Bloodline
Kingdom
All Narcos are pretty good
Peaky Blinders
Ozark
Vikings
Blacklist
The Night Of
Sherlock
The Alienist
Mindhunter
Good Girls
Breaking Bad
Penny Dreadful
Operation Odessa
Prison Break

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Queens Gambit - thoroughly enjoyed it, and you don’t have to know anything about chess to be captivated. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10048342/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*My Octopus Teacher wins BAFTA*

Read here

[Way to go, Cape Town!!!]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

A discovery of witches - if you liked The Originals , this will please you

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

For footie fans

PELE

what a legend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ShamZ

ARYANTO said:


> A discovery of witches - if you liked The Originals , this will please you
> View attachment 227382


Shit, not on Netflix


----------



## ARYANTO

ShamZ said:


> Shit, not on Netflix


A *Discovery of Witches* is available to *stream* through *Amazon* Channels on *Amazon Prime Video* [12 Mar 2021] or go the Pirate Bay way


----------



## Adephi

Coming next month.

Been looking for a good skop-skiet-donner zombie movie.


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Coming next month.
> 
> Been looking for a good skop-skiet-donner zombie movie.



Waiting for it as well- 21 May2021


----------



## Adephi

May 14th

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31

Queens Gambit, really awesome limited series. Also watch Broken, very first episode is about vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Dead places, binged on three last night ..... really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

My Octopus Teacher won Best Documentary Feature at the Oscars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper

Hooked said:


> My Octopus Teacher won Best Documentary Feature at the Oscars.


Nice. Was interesting 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> My Octopus Teacher won Best Documentary Feature at the Oscars.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> For footie fans
> 
> PELE
> 
> what a legend.


Was a great watch, also watched a similar programme on Netflix about Bobby Moore which was also excellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Innocent Files i am enjoying at the moment!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*The Oscars *
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...uth-african-winner.html?utm_source=newsletter*

Actor in a Leading Role Anthony Hopkins, “The Father,” Sony
Actress in a Leading Role – Frances McDormand, “Nomadland,” Searchlight (Disney)
Best Picture – “Nomadland,” Searchlight (Disney)
Music (Original Song) – “Fight For You,” “Judas and the Black Messiah,” Warner Bros.
Music (Original Score) – Trent Reznor, Atticus Ross and Jon Batiste, “Soul,” Disney
Film Editing – Mikkel E.G. Nielsen, “Sound of Metal,” Amazon Studios
Cinematography – Erik Messerschmidt, “Mank,” Netflix
Production Design – Donald Graham Burt and Jan Pascale, “Mank,” Netflix
Actress in a Supporting Role – Yuh-Jung Youn, “Minari,” A24
Visual Effects – “Tenet,” Warner Bros.
Documentary (Feature) – “My Octopus Teacher,” Netflix
Documentary (Short Subject) – “Colette,” Respawn Entertainment/Oculus Studios/Time Travel Unlimited
Animated Feature Film – “Soul,” Disney
Short Film (Animated) – “If Anything Happens I Love You,” Netflix/Gilbert Films and Oh Good
Short Film (Live action) –“Two Distant Strangers,” Netflix/Dirty Robber
Sound – “Sound of Metal,” Amazon Studios
Directing – Chloe Zhao, “Nomadland,” Searchlight (Disney)
Costume Design – Ann Roth, “Ma Rainey’s Black Bottom,” Netflix
Makeup and Hairstyling Sergio Lopez-Rivera, Mia Neal and Jamika Wilson, “Ma Rainey’s Black Bottom,” Netflix
Actor in a Supporting Role – Daniel Kaluuya, “Judas and the Black Messiah,” Warner Bros.
International Feature Film –“Another Round,” Zentropa Entertainments
Writing (Adapted Screenplay) – Christopher Hampton and Florian Zeller, “The Father,” Sony
Writing (Original Screenplay) – Emerald Fennell, “Promising Young Woman,” Focus Features (Universal)
*


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Innocent Files i am enjoying at the moment!


Sorry that should of been Innocence Files!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> *Music (Original Score) – *Trent Reznor, Atticus Ross and Jon Batiste, “Soul,” Disney



Trent really is a talented person beyond measure

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Amir

Tyrant on Showmax. Also watching Warrior currently on Showmax

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I am not a basketball fan at all but the Michael Jordan mini-series "The Last Dance" was out of this world.  Incredible in every way and a must-watch for any sport fanatic.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA

New Amsterdam 

Im not one for hospital type (Greys Anatomy) series's but New Amsterdam is really good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I've just finished watching Breaking Bad. Wish there were more episodes!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA

Hooked said:


> I've just finished watching Breaking Bad. Wish there were more episodes!!!



Lol now go watch El Camino, Its a movie but its the follow up with Jessie driving away

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Amir said:


> Tyrant on Showmax. Also watching Warrior currently on Showmax


Will go check Tyrant - finished Warrior ,waiting for new season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> I've just finished watching Breaking Bad. Wish there were more episodes!!!


For me its my top 3 series of all time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> For me its my top 3 series of all time



I have probably watched Breaking Bad around 5 times over the last couple years. Absolutely love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

We


Hooked said:


> I've just finished watching Breaking Bad. Wish there were more episodes!!!


Well, there are... Kind of.  "*Better call Saul*" is the pre-cursor to it. It's about how Saul got to where he is. It's an awesome show!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

StompieZA said:


> Lol now go watch El Camino, Its a movie but its the follow up with Jessie driving away



For those that haven't watched Breaking Bad, the correct order to watch it in is (IMO): 
1. Better Call Saul
2. Breaking Bad
3. El Camino movie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ace_d_house_cat said:


> For those that haven't watched Breaking Bad, the correct order to watch it in is (IMO):
> 1. Better Call Saul
> 2. Breaking Bad
> 3. El Camino movie


Rinse and repeat

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

The movie Unbroken is excellent. It's the true story of an Olympic athlete who was a prisoner-of-war in Japan.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Designated Survivor - politics, intrigue. Started watching last night and guess who went to sleep at 1a.m. only!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Designated Survivor - politics, intrigue. Started watching last night and guess who went to sleep at 1a.m. only!


First season was excellent, 2nd season was OK, 3rd season was utter crap....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Designated Survivor - politics, intrigue. Started watching last night and guess who went to sleep at 1a.m. only!



I for one also enjoyed it. 

A series with a similar feeling is Homeland. It's more CIA spying, terrorism and action. Also some seasons netter than others but the story is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Adephi said:


> I for one also enjoyed it.
> 
> A series with a similar feeling is Homeland. It's more CIA spying, terrorism and action. Also some seasons netter than others but the story is good.



Don't get me started on Homeland; a series that started so well but got monotonous so very quickly...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> I for one also enjoyed it.
> 
> A series with a similar feeling is Homeland. It's more CIA spying, terrorism and action. Also some seasons netter than others but the story is good.


They filmed an episode of Homeland in CPT years ago at Easter Food Bazaar in Darling Street. I never watched the show so I have no idea which episode it was, but a colleague of mine who watched it told me about it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

I watched Last Breath last night. A true story, with actual footage from the events, of a diver who almost died on the seabed of the North Sea. Riveting!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

So whilst browsing through Netflix last night, my wife and I came across the ICARUS documentary (the doccie about exposing doping in sports) - my word what an incredible documentary! I wish we'd watched it sooner!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Just finished watching Unbelievable, really enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Watching "Into The Wild", again!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

*The Order of the Penguin: Netflix series ‘Penguin Town’ stars local penguins*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...flix-series-penguin-town-stars-local-penguins
9 June 2021

[Netflix is] releasing a series about Simon’s Town local penguins, playfully called Penguin Town.

*What we know so far.*
It’s going to be an 8 part documented-style series
The show is airing on June 16th.
It’s going to be narrated by Patton Oswaldt
The penguins seem to be exploring Simon’s Town from what the trailer expresses
It has a lot to do with there mating life and there will be some baby penguins

Watch trailer


----------



## Amir

Heard good things about 'Start Up'

Will update when I get down to watching it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Just saw the last episode of Season 6 of Fear The Walking Dead. This last season has been really good. Far better than the original series' last few episodes. Just a pity the show went through so many ups and downs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Watching Lilyhammer, cringeworthy but funny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Anybody watching RAGNAROK ? Yay or nay ?
Busy with LOKI so-so ,ok to pass the time but nothing to write home about ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody watching RAGNAROK ? Yay or nay ?
> Busy with LOKI so-so ,ok to pass the time but nothing to write home about ...


It okay. Watched the first season. Not sure if I'll watch season 2

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody watching RAGNAROK ? Yay or nay ?
> Busy with LOKI so-so ,ok to pass the time but nothing to write home about ...


Not yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Starts 23 July

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

I thought Ragnarok was OK, you have to put your mind into what the directors are wanting you to see, which to me is an age old story brought up to date, good vs evil.

I am watching "Godless" not for the sensitive but a good take on the Western theme.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

Adephi said:


> Starts 23 July



I cannot wait!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

There is not a lot of difference in age between me and old Dolphy boy. I can't watch Masters of the Universe without remembering how old I am.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Adephi said:


> Starts 23 July




Reminder set... think I need to watch the original set first just to catch up again...


----------



## Munro31

Skeletor gaan kak!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody watching RAGNAROK ? Yay or nay ?
> Busy with LOKI so-so ,ok to pass the time but nothing to write home about ...


Binged season 1 , busy with 2 - binged it yesterday/last night -quite interesting ,more captivating than Loki .

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

17 December. Still far away..

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Sci fi fans unite ''The Tomorrow War'' [https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9777666/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0] is out , watched it last night ,not too shabby.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Hooked said:


> View attachment 234461



You should try watching England play Italy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

The still-untitled _Lord of the Rings _TV series will premiere on September 2, 2022 on Prime Video and have a weekly release. In the meantime, check out the first image below.




https://collider.com/lord-of-the-ri...source=CL-FB-P&utm_medium=Social-Distribution

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

https://www.netflix.com/title/80989772?s=a&trkid=13747225&t=cp

How to become a Tyrant. Really enjoyed this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

*Disney+ launch date for South Africa revealed*

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadcasting/409702-disney-launch-date-for-south-africa-revealed.html

Walt Disney’s popular Disney+ video streaming service will be launching in South Africa during the winter of 2022, between June and August.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> 17 December. Still far away..



I cant wait for this!


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Who else has watched Squid Game? I enjoyed it a lot, very intense and well put together.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Who else has watched Squid Game? I enjoyed it a lot, very intense and well put together.



Just finished it this weekend, quite enjoyed it. The Mrs said it was meh, but I am ready for Season 2! For me it was brilliantly different.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Who else has watched Squid Game? I enjoyed it a lot, very intense and well put together.


I also enjoyed it, waiting for season 2. Can't wait to see what games they playing this time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Not on Netflix but how the movie comes together the guy who wrote it brilliant. 
Nine dead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Any feedback on 9 Perfect strangers ?


----------



## Mr. B

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Who else has watched Squid Game? I enjoyed it a lot, very intense and well put together.


I enjoyed it a lot. My wife and I have been watching Korean films and tv series since Parasite came out. Other Korean stuff we've watched and enjoyed are:

The Call (time travel thriller movie)
Sweet Home (manga adapted tv series)
Hell is other people (thriller I guess? tv series)
Kingdom and Kingdom Ashin of the North (period zombie tv series)
#Alive (zombie movie)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Mr. B said:


> I enjoyed it a lot. My wife and I have been watching Korean films and tv series since Parasite came out. Other Korean stuff we've watched and enjoyed are:
> 
> The Call (time travel thriller movie)
> Sweet Home (manga adapted tv series)
> Hell is other people (thriller I guess? tv series)
> Kingdom and Kingdom Ashin of the North (period zombie tv series)
> #Alive (zombie movie)


try PENINSULA and Train to Busan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B

ARYANTO said:


> try PENINSULA and Train to Busan


Thanks for the recommendation. I've already seen both but didn't bother to include them in my list as I didn't think they were on Netflix. 

Side note: It was nice to see the Lead Actor from Train to Busan pop up in the first and last episodes of Squid Game. 

Side side note: I forgot about the The Host! It's a Korean sci-fi film and well worth the watch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just finished watching Maid. What a brilliant drama series. 
Being a single parent that experienced domestic abuse for years, this really resonated with me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

WOW - I see a mindfxk coming - 9 perfect strangers - busy with ep 2...


----------



## Adephi

Mr. B said:


> I enjoyed it a lot. My wife and I have been watching Korean films and tv series since Parasite came out. Other Korean stuff we've watched and enjoyed are:
> 
> The Call (time travel thriller movie)
> Sweet Home (manga adapted tv series)
> Hell is other people (thriller I guess? tv series)
> Kingdom and Kingdom Ashin of the North (period zombie tv series)
> #Alive (zombie movie)



Have you seen Minari?

I downloaded it months ago but haven't got around to watching it. Just want to know if it's worth the time.


----------



## Mr. B

Adephi said:


> Have you seen Minari?
> 
> I downloaded it months ago but haven't got around to watching it. Just want to know if it's worth the time.


Minari is worth the watch - if you're in to prestigious, Oscar-bait type films. It's beautifully shot, well acted and with deep underlying themes, but if you find these kinds of movies boring then you can give it a pass. This is the kind of film that wouldn't appeal to a mass audience, but would be enjoyed by cinephiles

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ive come to the realisation that the Karate Kid (The original) might just be one of the greatest movies ever made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ive come to the realisation that the Karate Kid (The original) might just be one of the greatest movies ever made.


Took you long enough!!! From my childhood it's been my favorite, now I watched it with my son, seeing that look on his face when it was finished filled my heart with pride!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Munro31 said:


> Took you long enough!!! From my childhood it's been my favorite, now I watched it with my son, seeing that look on his face when it was finished filled my heart with pride!


Ive probably seen it a 100 times and even though the ending is corny as hell, i still get goose bumps

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

THE NORTH WATERS -
Intense whalers journey into the north sea , well worth watching ,Colin Farrell will keep you on edge with his portrayal of Drax the hapooner .
5 ep series .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SCI-FI fans unite 
*Dune 2021* is available ,two and a half hours of prime fantasy

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ARYANTO said:


> THE NORTH WATERS -
> Intense whalers journey into the north sea , well worth watching ,Colin Farrell will keep you on edge with his portrayal of Drax the hapooner .
> 5 ep series .


Not a fan of Farrel. He looks like a constipated squirrel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Narcos.Mexico.S03 has landed ! YAY!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B

Tiger King Season 2 drops this week as well as Cowbow Bebop

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Just watched "I Believe In Miracles" the story of my Football Team Nottingham Forest rise from lower division small club to double European Champions! Great watch but then I can remember going with my dad to watch Forest from 77 onwards (stood on a box the first few years so I could see), so witnessed the great times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Dexter: New Blood*
Season 1 - ep1 dropped 7/11/21

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Just finished Ozark S4 part1. The last 5 minutes is chillingly good. Cannot wait for the final part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

The final episodes of Ozark announced. Releasing 29 April.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@ the moment ...
Raised by wolves
Snowpiercer
Finished : The book of Boba Fett [Mando and Baby is in there as well]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Ultimate Braai Master!!! (When my wife and son don't hijack the TV)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Just finished Winter on Fire. Brilliant documentary of the uprisings in Ukraine from 2013. Gives an idea how patriotic those people are and why they are fighting like they do.

If you don't have Netflix, they released it on Youtube to stream a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

If you were into Vikings, the new series Vikings Valhalla on Netflix is definitely worth a watch.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Watch Love, Death & Robots | Netflix Official Site


Terrifying creatures, wicked surprises and dark comedy converge in this NSFW anthology of animated stories presented by Tim Miller and David Fincher.




www.netflix.com

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I watched Our Farther yesterday. Great documentary albeit disturbing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Watch Love, Death & Robots | Netflix Official Site
> 
> 
> Terrifying creatures, wicked surprises and dark comedy converge in this NSFW anthology of animated stories presented by Tim Miller and David Fincher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.netflix.com


Binged it yesterday , some brilliant shorts


----------



## ARYANTO

Sweet Tooth 6.5/10








Sweet Tooth (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


Sweet Tooth: Created by Jim Mickle, Beth Schwartz. With Nonso Anozie, Christian Convery, Aliza Vellani, Adeel Akhtar. A boy who is half human and half deer survives in a post-apocalyptic world with other hybrids.




www.imdb.com




Quite enjoyable ,confirmed for S02


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Binged it yesterday , some brilliant shorts


Watched a few last night. The third season seems to be much better than the second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Cant wait for the new Stranger Things season coming out end of the month

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Black Sails

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

I tried to watch "Get Back" on Disney+. But I just could get past 15 minutes. It's a snooze fest. It's a series about how The Beatles recorded their last album and Yoko chirping in every 5 minutes.

But that led me to "Pistol". 6 part series about the Sex Pistols. Almost spent the whole night binging it. Some scenarios might not be correctly portrayed, as is common with these types of series and movies. But it's 6 hours of punk fun. Really enjoyed it and if you are into these types of movies and series then it's highly recommended.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Now that looks like a whole lot of fun. Wore this daily from age 15 to 17

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Stranger things is ...... the business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

_Korean series in English_ :_Sisyphus_: The Myth (Korean: 시지프스: the myth; RR: Sijipeuseu: the myth), also known as _Sisyphus_, is a 2021 South Korean television _series

_
Sisyphus:​The Myth​*Han Tae Sul is a genius engineer and the co-founder of Quantum and Time Company. He is handsome and he produces innovative results. Thanks to his efforts, Quantum and Time has become a world-class enterprise. He is known as a miracle worker and a hero in Korea, but reality is a little different.*​Busy with ep 3 and really enjoying it -sci-fi -futuristic-timetravel on Netflix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Got stuck into Marco Polo, did not realise it is as good as what it is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Netflix is offering R73 million in a real-life ‘Squid Game’, and South Africans can apply​








Netflix is offering R73 million in a real-life ‘Squid Game’, and South Africans can apply | Business Insider


The 456-player competition will feature challenges 'inspired' by those in the brutal survival drama series and a top prize of over $4 million.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Netflix is offering R73 million in a real-life ‘Squid Game’, and South Africans can apply​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix is offering R73 million in a real-life ‘Squid Game’, and South Africans can apply | Business Insider
> 
> 
> The 456-player competition will feature challenges 'inspired' by those in the brutal survival drama series and a top prize of over $4 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.co.za



What could go wrong...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What could go wrong...


We will eat the squid then there's no game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

